# A Common Limia



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to a fish store tomorrow and the last time I was there I seen a sign on a tank that said limia. Is there a type of limia commonly found in stores? 
The fish were small, almost like big fry, and they were grey.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't seen many limia in stores at all, unless somebody brings them in. Usually I see them at auctions when active livebearer people are present.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have limia perugiae. They are not from Peru, but the Dominican Republlic. They are grey to shiny silver with black edges on some fins and some have a yellow tail. I have never seen them in stores but they show up in academic literature, so I bet you can get them from either a research catalog or public aquarium. Another one the seems pretty common is the "cuban livebearer", Limia vittata which has a black patterned variety. Also the tiger limia that has vertical stripes and is likely one contributor to the "tiger platy". 

Limia are similar enough to poecilia that you can treat them like a small molly. IME, they are healthy, don't eat their young and are fairly prolific, but not as bad as guppies.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I was going to buy a few if the store still had them and see if anyone here could id them for me, but they were gone. I asked the man (I think he's the owner) about them and he said someone traded them in for store credit. He had two very long, striped fish someone traded in too. The name was on the tank but I forgot it, lol. 

I did ask him for a plant that could grow in low light and he sold me some anacharis(sp?) for half price


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

perugiae and vittata are common in the AAAA. Should not be hard to get some from Atlanta if you really want them. Our Auction is 3-25-12. Come up or post on our forum atlanta aquarium. com for someone to ship. Or stake out the LFS, where there are livebearers, there will be more.

IMO, they are pretty, hardy and easy to care for. A perfect starter, display tank, or feeder fish.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks emc7, I just might do that. I'm going to go back to the store in about a month.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

anacharis is indeed a good low-light plant. My personal experience is hit or miss, but when I don't kill it, it looks nice.


----------

